# Heist



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Ok, opinions please. He is just now 12 months old.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow.

LOVE his head. Very very nice. Great pigment and color. Good earset. Pasterns are a bit straight. Nice tight feet. Nice flowing topline. Hocks are a bit long and seems to be a bit cow-hocked (though not 100% sure it's structure or just in the photo). Looks to have a steep upper arm and correct hind angulation. Overall, a very impressive male. I like!


----------



## Ardatha (Aug 11, 2007)

I am definitely not an expert or anything like that but he's lovely. Very pleasing to the eye kind of dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Beautifully pigmented young male with a very good topline. Very good withers flowing very nicely into a firm back and a VERY short loin. Good placement of a croup that should be slightly longer. Very good rear angulation, sufficient front angulation. His pasterns maybe could use a bit more angulation, but he has gorgeous feet. I love his head and overall look except for his eyes which should be darker (you knew I was going to say that







). 

This is the Raider son?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
Yes, that's the Raider son. I have stacked him in a way where his front looked better in other pictures. Must be some trick to it..but either way, that's who he is. He is actually a little bit long but doesn't look it in this picture. He is not cow hocked, just leaves his feet where I place them. He is very cooperative...seems to like having his picture taken. 
He is still very lanky and young looking but looks pretty good in this picture. He does seem to look better with each passing month. He has feet like a big cat. Better than that is his bite work.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Always enjoy seeing your dogs!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yea - what Lisa said! LOL I was going through the dictionary looking for H words for names and put "Heist" 1st on my male list - thought it was pretty original! Love the name...

Lee


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like such a slacker. I have yet to put Della in a stack. 

(I know this is sacrilegious - but I HATE stacks.)









Nice looking dog. I assume you are ANNE from Adler Stein kennels. This is off topic, but I enjoy looking at your site. Especially when you update the site as the pups are being whelped. 

Carolyn


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Lee,

How is the "freight train" Danger?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I use the dictionary alot also. Found some good names in there. I found Heist in the WinSis system. Just put an H in the name slot and check the generic box. You get all of the H names, ( or any other letter), that way. I think it is pretty original. There was only one other Heist, so if you use it, there will then be three.









I have to post a picture of Havoc, Heist's sister but I need a good picture first. She has a better front and is overall very appealing to the eye.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Quote: Nice looking dog. I assume you are ANNE from Adler Stein kennels. This is off topic, but I enjoy looking at your site. Especially when you update the site as the pups are being whelped.


Yes, that would be me. I do that because there is nothing else to do when I am sitting up all night waiting and waiting and........









Ok Lisa,( and any other conformation authorities), here is another dog who looks to me to have a better front than Heist ...right? The pasterns are more angulated as well......I think. AND....the eyes are darker....that one I am sure of.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

His shoulder angulation is better though Heist may have the longer upper arm. Does he normally stand east/west in front?







Very good rear angulation. High withers, very nice topline and croup. Yes, his hocks may be a bit long. Is that Vader? He is maturing into a very beautiful dog.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

His front foot on the camera side is straight....maybe you missed that? So, he is only east...or maybe it's west but he ain't both.








I noticed the other foot but not until the picture was taken!
That's what I thought about the front. I am getting pretty good at this I think except I do need to look at the feet more when I stack them .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I didn't remember his front being that way in previous photos so assumed it was a handler mistake.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

Anne, I had no idea you were a member here. Im not sure if you remember me, but about a year or so ago I emailed you about a puppy [we also spoke on the phone] and talked to you about the Haig X Jinx litter. 

Anyway, Your dogs are just beautiful. I'm particularly fond of Heist.


----------

